# On a lighter note.



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I felt this place could use a little pick me up

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/stricken-dolphin-asks-divers-video-article-1.1245723


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

See here 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41838


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

It deserved to be posted twice 
My mistake


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

hehe I checked this out on Discovery News like an hour after it came out.... I guess I'm the only one whos ahead of the curb so to speak hhaha


----------

